
Ask HN: What mistakes did you make when using AWS for the first time? - sarathyweb
Hello Everyone,<p>I&#x27;m documenting the common mistakes beginners make when using AWS for the first time.<p>Here are some of the most common mistake I have noticed so far:-
- Forgetting to delete resources that are no longer needed
- Accidentally deleting wrong resources
- Misconfiguring S3 buckets
- Enabling public access to RDS<p>What&#x27;s yours?
======
Michael_Sieb
We did't use all the free credits that are available all over the place. Like
this one from Segment
[https://segment.com/industry/startups/](https://segment.com/industry/startups/)

------
speedgoose
Not me yet but I have seen it twice, pushing a AWS secret key to a public git
repository.

------
GoldenMonkey
You need to use Serverless. This will make everything easier for you. You code
the Script to standup the AWS resources.

This will avoid manually adding/removing resources.

[https://www.serverless.com](https://www.serverless.com)

~~~
fiftyacorn
How does it compare to cdk?

------
rshnotsecure
CloudFormation instead of Terraform.

~~~
potta_coffee
Can you elaborate some?

------
mraza007
Forgetting to turn off ec2 instances and then I realized when a got a bill I
quickly deleted it

------
zwayhowder
Not treating resources as cattle. I ended up having to maintain a fragile pet
for too long that cost me much more than replacing it would have.

